# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Attachment in Quick Replay window

## RobertMika

Is it possible to add the "Attachment" icon the "Quick Replay" option instead of going to the "Advance mode"?
I know i just one click away but it would help to speed up the posting process.

----------


## arlu1201

Thats a good suggestion.  I will check with the tech team if its possible to be implemented.

----------


## Winon

@arlu1201,

Any progress on this suggestion?

Regards.

----------

